# In Conversation with Admiral Eric Olson



## Ravage (Aug 9, 2011)

Former SOCOM Commander Admiral Eric T. Olson sits down to discuss the role of Special Forces in the Global War on Terror with ABC News' Martha Raddatz.


----------



## dknob (Aug 9, 2011)

never really seen him talk before.

Gotta say, I really like the man!


----------



## Swashbuckler (Aug 9, 2011)

dknob said:


> never really seen him talk before.
> 
> Gotta say, I really like the man!



Plus, his middle name is Thor.  How cool is that?


----------



## dknob (Aug 9, 2011)

I dont think it gets any cooler to be honest.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 9, 2011)

dknob said:


> I dont think it gets any cooler to be honest.



WRONG! Sterling Mallory Archer is the coolest name ever. Magnus Ver Magnusson is a close second.


----------



## dknob (Aug 9, 2011)

If Archer was real he would win.

If only...


----------



## goon175 (Aug 10, 2011)

I would like to respectfully submit "Yukon Cornelius" as the coolest name ever. Just sayin'


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to college with a guy named Thor Merlin Johnson.


----------



## AWP (Aug 10, 2011)

I knew a Ranger from 1/75 (late-90's) who is named Odin.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 10, 2011)

There's a Seaman Dick in the barracks next to mine...


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 10, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> There's a Seaman Dick in the barracks next to mine...



Thats gay.


----------



## Fritzy (Aug 10, 2011)

-----

That was an awesome video. I always find myself reading articles and such featuring Adm. Olson. He is just really interesting to read. Like dknob, don't think I'd actually seen or heard him speak before.

I can't believe I watched the entire hour+ though! But, it gave me something to watch once I gave up on some lame Iraq documentary that was full of fail.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 11, 2011)

Great video.  Such an intelligent individual.  It seems to me the class of certain characters in higher authorities has become diminished over the last 5 years or so.  Perhaps it goes along with political aspirations or some other personal goals.  Adm. Olson def. appears to be one of the few remaining class acts.  Just my .02c though.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sort of happy he's gone though


----------



## Swashbuckler (Aug 14, 2011)

Florida173 said:


> Sort of happy he's gone though


Why is that, Florida?


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 15, 2011)

Swashbuckler said:


> Why is that, Florida?



Nothing personal against ETO, but I just believe that McCraven will be better for the intelligence community at work.


----------

